# Spalted American Beech Bowl



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 11, 2016)

Customer purchased this today as a wedding gift.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2016)

Very nice Todd!....how big is it?


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Aug 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice Todd!....how big is it?


Approx. 12 inch diameter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MKTacop (Aug 12, 2016)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 12, 2016)

Stunning spalting! Very nice size and shape. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2016)

Good looking piece of wood and a great turn did it justice! Very nice


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 12, 2016)

Beautiful bowl. Spalted Am Beech and spalted hackberry are 2 of my favorites.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 12, 2016)

Love the interplay between the grain and the spalting - nice bowl


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2016)

That's a beauty! Nicely done!


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 12, 2016)

A gorgeous pice of wood. You did it justice!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 14, 2016)

Nicely done Todd. That makes a super wedding present!


----------

